# Anderson: “Wanderlei is amazing”



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

> Anderson Silva and Wanderlei Silva are former Chute Boxe athletes and used to train together and fight with the other one in the corner, but Wanderlei’s decision to move to the middleweight division in the UFC started a bad situation between both. But, before the UFC 102, they met at the hotel and ended with the polemical.
> 
> “It never happened anything between us... Wanderlei is crazy (laughs), he’s crazy, but it’s ok, we’re ok”, said Anderson to TATAME.com’s Marcelo Alonso, after the event.
> 
> “He knows all my critics are positive, that I know his talent… We’re together, Wanderlei is amazing”.


http://tatame.com/2009/09/07/Anderson--Wanderlei-is-amazing


----------



## jennathebenda (Jul 24, 2009)

So does this mean they are a thing?

In seriousness It dosent matter to me at this point. I dont see Wandy getting the 185 title in the next 12 months. (see what I did there?)


----------



## jhizzy (Feb 4, 2007)

Dude!!! tatame should hire an actual translator instead of just running thier articles through babelfish.


----------



## King Koopa (Jun 28, 2009)

jhizzy said:


> Dude!!! tatame should hire an actual translator instead of just running thier articles through babelfish.


yea i agree, it never happened anything between us??

i thought anderson was mad that wandy moved down


----------



## Nikkolai (Jan 7, 2008)

King Koopa said:


> yea i agree, it never happened anything between us??
> 
> i thought anderson was mad that wandy moved down


From other articles I've read, they both said that it was all because of the media. Neither one said bad about each other or had something against each other.


----------



## FiReMaN11d7 (Jun 30, 2009)

SOOO glad to see them working out there differences..


----------



## TimeStalker (Sep 6, 2009)

*"We’re together, Wanderlei is amazing."*

What the hell does that mean? :confused05:

Joking. I'm glad they patched things up. Now I can finally sleep at night.


----------



## Ground'N'Pound5 (Aug 7, 2009)

Sweet the unrelated silvas who are not related are finally cool =D


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

ah.......teh silva love........reaffirms my faith in the human spirit.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

Wanderlei IS amazing 










little hippie, hair swingin, and look at the insect smoking the pipe!


----------



## LCRaiders (Apr 7, 2008)

Ehh they worked things out, that's good I guess..

But it wouldn't matter regardless because sad to say Wanderlei couldn't do anything agains't Anderson Silva anyway


----------



## jake_schofield (Oct 26, 2007)

SuicideJohnson said:


> Wanderlei IS amazing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


haha omfg lmao this aint wandy right???


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Indeed, it is a little Axe Murderer.


----------

